# So where's th Tog report?



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heard ya made it out. What was it so rough yall are napping?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Check the tog charter thread on the MD board, I will post a full report after I get some rest.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Those of you who couldn't make this trip*

we have but two words to say, *BIG MISTAKE!* Full report and more photos after some rest. ....Tightlines









Left to right
*Duke of Fluke, Talapia, Hat80, FL Fisherman & Anthony*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Was great! And we got into a lot of fish. One thing to say: Duke of Fluke you are the man! He was limited out within the first hour and a half of the trip! After that he was helping us fulfill our limits! Lets do it again soon!It was great seeing everyone again and good to meet some new guys: Talapia and Billr


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Here are the photos.*

Anthony, please do a report. Here is a Slideshow of the Tog trip...Tightlines

*The P&S Grizzly charter Tog Trip 12-20-03*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hat, great pics,especially liked Mr Pinkie. Looks like yall had a great day!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Clay,*

If that Mr. Pinky guy dosn't learn to stay out of the way his new name will be Mr. Stubby. . Wish you could have been there buddy...Tightlines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Great PICS Hat looks like you all enjoyed the day . Thanks for sharing it with us .


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Great photos! Hoping Ed will be just as jealous as I was first time I ran them by....

Yo Jason! What's with the beard? Shoot, if everybody is growing one , I'll have to shave mine off!

Yo Anthony! Seems no matter where you go you end up with a striper. I think I'll fish next to you if you swing up north for the Hudson River Fish-In....

Yo Jamey! Ya know this means we got to go one on one for blackfish. I'll have my new gel-packed knees in January, lets see if we can do a Belmar/Brielle headboat!

Looks like there were plenty of fillets to go around. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Lets do it Jake!


----------

